# Mo the future PG?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With Mo the PG for the Bucks, will they look to upgrade this summer?

He seems to be handling his new role pretty well.

-Petey


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah he has been very good for us. I know they were talking that we might use our pick on a PG but to me that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

yea, i've pretty much given up on TJ. Need to get a scoring big man BAAAAAAAD


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I haven't given up on TJ yet, but if TJ doesn't come back, I wouldn't be disapointed to give the reigns over to Mo. He has already shown that he is capable of playing big minutes and leading this team. Ever since the trade deadline, when Mike James was traded to the Rockets, Mo has averaged around 40 minutes a game, with 17 points and 8 assists. This is in essence his rookie year, so I think that if he is going to be the starter of the future, he can improve on these already impressive numbers...* :biggrin:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, Mo is definately the future.

I doubt we will see much more of TJ Ford.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Yeah, Mo is definately the future.
> 
> I doubt we will see much more of TJ Ford.


yea....it's truly a shame that TJ got injured the way he did. He was definetly destined to be a very good PG in the league.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I can't believe the Jazz kept those scrubs Arroyo and Lopez over Mo. Now Keith McLeod is our best PG>


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

LuckyAC said:


> I can't believe the Jazz kept those scrubs Arroyo and Lopez over Mo. Now Keith McLeod is our best PG>




I agree.. I think we will see our boy TJ again though. Just keep him in your prayers. A fabulous young player...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The thing is you cant teach winning. Teams win as a whole but simply Mo Williams doesnt affect the game and he cant manipulate a game the way TJ showed last year as a rookie. Mo is a nice player dont get me wrong but he just isnt that game changing Point Guard that TJ was going to be. You guys need a PF, and a PG. Mo is a backup thats playing nicely as a starter.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with BEEZ. I think the only position we are set at right now is SG. Now of course we could be set at PG if TJ comes back healthy and ready to play like he did before the injury. Maurice is an average starting PG but a Bobby Jackson type backup. Desmond isn't going to work at SF, he is too short and he just seems to work better off the bench. I think Joe Smith can still be our starting PF for a little bit but IMO he just doesn't fit our style that much. Now if Gadzilla can continue playing like he has, I think we could be set at C for a good long time. So this is the year for us in the draft and FA to make a difference in turning our team around.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I think you guys are underestimating Mo. After the Mike James trade, Mo Williams has averaged around 40 minutes a game, and has averaged about 17 points and 8 assists. I know that this is a small sample, but for a 2nd year player, this could be the start of something...*:banana:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I think you guys are underestimating Mo. After the Mike James trade, Mo Williams has averaged around 40 minutes a game, and has averaged about 17 points and 8 assists. I know that this is a small sample, but for a 2nd year player, this could be the start of something...*:banana:


 Not at all, but at this point hes a stat padder (so to speak) has those stats hes putting up turned into wins. TJ only avg 8 and 7 but had a much larger impact on the game its not even funny. You have to look past the stats and deeper into how the actual game is being affected


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mavs Dude said:


> I agree with BEEZ. I think the only position we are set at right now is SG. Now of course we could be set at PG if TJ comes back healthy and ready to play like he did before the injury. Maurice is an average starting PG but a Bobby Jackson type backup. Desmond isn't going to work at SF, he is too short and he just seems to work better off the bench. I think Joe Smith can still be our starting PF for a little bit but IMO he just doesn't fit our style that much. Now if Gadzilla can continue playing like he has, I think we could be set at C for a good long time. So this is the year for us in the draft and FA to make a difference in turning our team around.


 One question Mavs Dude. With them getting rid of Van Horn is it for certain that Redd is going to resign? The reason I asked is because hes a complimentary player, not a franchise player and with him "possibly" knowing this wouldnt he want to find a team with a certified star on it, to make his job easier>


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> One question Mavs Dude. With them getting rid of Van Horn is it for certain that Redd is going to resign? The reason I asked is because hes a complimentary player, not a franchise player and with him "possibly" knowing this wouldnt he want to find a team with a certified star on it, to make his job easier>


I don't know if many people would agree but I think Mike is our franchise player and should be for a long time. I mean he can be in the top of the league if he would actually play good D.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Great Article on Mo:*

MO WILLIAMS ARTICLE


----------

